# I begged to be hospitalized



## Guest (Jul 21, 2001)

I recently discovered with my bout of IBS how to take care of myself. Iwas in critical condition and the doctors would not treat me. I beggedto be hospitalized and they would not do that even. Screaming in painfrom all parts of my body even to the point of almost death I finallydecided to take it on my own. I could not walk, my bowels were shuttingdown, my heart was racing and my pancreas not functioning. I had beenin this state for 3 months with out any help from the doctors. Theyonly thing they wanted to do was run tests. No medications or nothing.My husband was taking off work, staying up nights and even I was afraidto go asleep for fear I would not wake up because my body was so fardown I had nothing left.The Lord told me to go get a pastor friend of mine to anoint me with oiland pray for me which I did. The next day I began to walk and slowly mystrenght started to return. My bowels still not working I would have tolay on my face with my rear in the air to try to force anything insideto the rectum to try to go. No luck..So I decided to look on the web for help. I got a few ideas and Istarted to work.I knew that food was not going to make it so I stayed on broth. I readthat flaxseed was good and a friend of mine who had a stroke and lostthe use of her bowels told me mineral oil so I began taking that.Slowly very rarely I would have a bowel movement. Then I continued topersue a cure I found out that if I ate fish the omega oil in the fishwould reduce the inflamation in the intestine to decrease the swellingthings started to improve. My next move was I got a book that told mehow it operated and why I was haveing the problem.I discovered the toxins were going through the wall into the otherorgans which explained why I was having pain in the other areas of mybody.My next thought was get that out of there so I drank water every hourtil I had 8 glasses of water a day in me. Still things were coming backI would have a few pains in the intestine but not as it was. I had onevery bad night and that was the straw the broke the camels back so I gotaggressive.I went to my local health food store and got a gastro pill that helpedme digest my food and acidopolis to put the good bacteria back in theintestine. Things kept getting better. I would take beano if I hadtrapped gas and that would keep me from bloating.I still was feeling fatigued so now I had to concore that in the meantime I am still taking test from the doctors and they have not given meanything I had a heart test, a neuro test, barium enema, stress test anda gastro test that I will have next week. Now at this point and am about95% back to normal and I discovered something very inspiring. I locateda book written by a doctor who tried this remedy on her own self and asbeen chief of staff at a Hospital in New York she said that fatigue iscaused by lack of two sources and explained how it worked. She saidthat within 3 days I should feel a difference and it is not vitaminswhich by the way I read that with IBS your bowels cannot take all thevitimens out of your food you must supplement which I do and I havefound I continue to keep getting better. I have been pain free for about a month, and I am excercising andplanning to get on with my life again. I feel that God had blessed meduring this whole ordeal not only have I learned some things from himbut he has given me a ministry of how to help others in pain. As apastor stated this morning healing is 25% medicine and 75% faith and Ican tell you from experience he is 100% correct. I hope I could helpsomeone out there by this post. Good luck and much improved health.


----------

